# Indonesian: I want to make you happy



## Letsea

Hello everyone!

I am writing a fanfic and Bahasa Indonesia is the native language of one of the characters. She has just got married and wants to tell her wife that her only wish is to make her (her wife) happy. How could you say "I want to make you happy" in Bahasa Indonesia? Maybe "Aku ingin membuatmu senang"? Thank you in advance.

Letsea.


----------



## bachsanab1

me too you want to find understand


----------



## anzhyo

It's "Aku ingin menyenangkanmu".

I hope that helps.


----------



## iliyas_choudhary

I want to learn Indonesian language for my work. Anyone can help me to learn about this language. It will used my official work. thanks


----------



## anzhyo

If you're interested in Indonesian, maybe you should do some background research (reading) about this language—Wikipedia is a good starting point. Then, you can start learning essential expressions (i.e. basic phrases) in Indonesian. Anyway, I'm no teacher (or tutor) of Indonesian; I hope other users can chime in as well.


----------



## xavierxavier

Letsea said:


> I am writing a fanfic and Bahasa Indonesia is the native language of one of the characters. She has just got married and wants to tell her wife that her only wish is to make her (her wife) happy. How could you say "I want to make you happy" in Bahasa Indonesia? Maybe "Aku ingin membuatmu senang"? Thank you in advance.



If you're writing in the romantic/literary style, I'd suggest "Aku ingin membuatmu bahagia". You're nearly there 
On the other hand, if you'd like to write in actual spoken form, you can write "Gue pingin bikin lo hepi" or "Gue pingin nyenengin lo." Bear in mind that the two examples I've given you signified that the speaker is a Jakartan. If your character comes from another part of Indonesia then it should be a bit different.

I think "menyenangkanmu" sounds rather uncommon - the more common form for "making (you) happy" as a suffixed form is "membahagiakanmu".

As for learning indonesian, you could probably try online resources like IndonesianOnline or distance courses on CintaBahasa. Haven't tried them out though, so I can't personally vouch for either of them. Hope this helps.


----------



## vincentdev

I want to make you happy
Gua cuma pangen bikin lo bahagia (Jakarta, really informal)
Aku ingin membuat mu bahagia  (yeah okay, formal, but NOBODY speaks like this)

Yup, its a problem for indonesian writers and film makers too.


----------



## anzhyo

vincentdev said:


> I want to make you happy
> Gua cuma pangen bikin lo bahagia (Jakarta, really informal)
> Aku ingin membuat mu bahagia  (yeah okay, formal, but NOBODY speaks like this)
> 
> Yup, its a problem for indonesian writers and film makers too.



_Aku ingin membuatmu bahagia_ contains both informal and formal forms:

_aku_ = I; me (standard; informal)
_ingin_ = want; desire; wish; would like [to]; feel like (standard; formal)
_hendak_ = shall; will; intend to; plan to; be going to; willing/prepared to (standard; formal; low usage, considered archaic by some)
_akan_ = shall; will; intend to; plan to; be going to; about to; about; concerning; for [the purpose of] (standard; neutral)
_-mu_ = second person enclitic (standard; informal)
_bahagia_ = happy; glad (standard; neutral)
Well, if you say _Aku mau kamu bahagia_, it is still heard, the meaning is slightly different though.
_Aku mau kamu bahagia_ means "I want you to be happy":

_mau_ = want; desire; will; shall; intend to; plan to; be going to (standard; neutral)
_kamu_ = second person pronoun (standard; informal)


----------



## bachsanab1

xavierxavier said:


> If you're writing in the romantic/literary style, I'd suggest "Aku ingin membuatmu bahagia". You're nearly there
> On the other hand, if you'd like to write in actual spoken form, you can write "Gue pingin bikin lo hepi" or "Gue pingin nyenengin lo." Bear in mind that the two examples I've given you signified that the speaker is a Jakartan. If your character comes from another part of Indonesia then it should be a bit different.
> 
> I think "menyenangkanmu" sounds rather uncommon - the more common form for "making (you) happy" as a suffixed form is "membahagiakanmu".
> 
> As for learning indonesian, you could probably try online resources like son nha or distance courses on CintaBahasa. Haven't tried them out though, so I can't personally vouch for either of them. Hope this helps.



I want to learn Indonesian language for my work. Anyone can help me to learn about this language. It will used my official work. thanks


----------



## ucul

Hi Letsea,

I think the correct translation would be: "Saya ingin membahagiakanmu" or "Saya ingin membuatmu bahagia"

Cheers


----------

